# Some Dutch ive got here.



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Pictures were from a few days ago and mice are just starting to opent heir eyes now.










































These are some of the best marked ones ive currently got.

Mark


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like you've got what it takes there. Challenging type; good candidates for show?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The blue is the best.Both blacks have face markings into the whisker bed which will prevent them doing much show wise.As with all pale dutch you can't yet see the stops on the feet and it's unclear whether the facemarkings go into the whisker bed on the dove,it has the best saddle though.Good efforts though Mark , the blue is the star.It's always if only with marked,if only the blue had the doves saddle.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Lovely Dutch, Mark


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, im going to get some more pictures today as there were a few more too.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

With that super-thin white face stripe on the dove, and the gentle color, that one just looks so very delicate. And the blue looks great. Very even at the eyes. Is the white creeping in at the nose-side corner of his right eye?


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful babies Mark viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8677# The blue looks really good - Vicki


----------

